# 10 month old Bredli



## Jamesy93 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey guys, 
My bredli was only fed about 3 times up until I got her a month ago. She was feeling on pinky mice so was giving her a pinky mice every 5 days from the advice of a pet shop. Now I’ve moved her onto pinky rat but have been told to give her something with fur and I believe the fuzzie rats would be way to big for her at the moment. 

Any tips on what to feed her and how often? She has no problem eating and I swear she would eat every day if she had the chance 

Thanks guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Sep 19, 2019)

Jamesy93 said:


> Hey guys,
> My bredli was only fed about 3 times up until I got her a month ago. She was feeling on pinky mice so was giving her a pinky mice every 5 days from the advice of a pet shop. Now I’ve moved her onto pinky rat but have been told to give her something with fur and I believe the fuzzie rats would be way to big for her at the moment.
> 
> Any tips on what to feed her and how often? She has no problem eating and I swear she would eat every day if she had the chance
> ...


I have a bredli about the same size and age feeding on hopper mouse every 6 days try those or if they look too big go for fuzzy mice

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesy93 (Sep 19, 2019)

AaronLovesPythons said:


> I have a bredli about the same size and age feeding on hopper mouse every 6 days try those or if they look too big go for fuzzy mice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



I have some fuzzie mice coming so I’ll give those a go! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Sep 19, 2019)

Jamesy93 said:


> I have some fuzzie mice coming so I’ll give those a go! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries good luck 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi James.

You'd be surprised what they are capable of eating. I put these pics up a couple of years back to give people an idea of just how big of a food item small carpets can take. These little guys are only a couple of months old and they both have full grown mice in their bellies. Both were wild snakes that raided my outdoor mouse breeding cages. They had the choice of mice from pinkies through to adults and they chose the adults. So yours shouldn't have any difficulty knocking down a fuzzie mouse.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 19, 2019)

This is a good idea of the size they can take


----------



## Jamesy93 (Sep 19, 2019)

GBWhite said:


> Hi James.
> 
> You'd be surprised what they are capable of eating. I put these pics up a couple of years back to give people an idea of just how big of a food item small carpets can take. These little guys are only a couple of months old and they both have full grown mice in their bellies. Both were wild snakes that raided my outdoor mouse breeding cages. They had the choice of mice from pinkies through to adults and they chose the adults. So yours shouldn't have any difficulty knocking down a fuzzie mouse.
> 
> ...



Wow awesome thanks mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesy93 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey guys 
I tried fuzzie rat but she was not interested at all, maybe to big?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Sep 29, 2019)

Jamesy93 said:


> Hey guys
> I tried fuzzie rat but she was not interested at all, maybe to big?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe try fuzzy mice not rats

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

